# Self Defense: You will die without a revolver



## bg18566 (Apr 24, 2015)

Take stock of the firearms you have. Is there at least one revolver? Semi-Autos are great firearms. But what if you are sick,Ill, Impaired? What if you had a broken arm on your strong side? Or any other physical condition that forced you to shoot weak hand? What condition are you in when awoke at 3 AM? A limp wristed semi is a single shot fire arm. A loaded revolver is ready to go almost forever, springs are at rest, ready set go. What say you?


----------



## kamakaz1961 (Dec 13, 2015)

Agreed! That's why I have 2 Revolvers just in case both my hands don't work but my feet still do!!....LOL All kidding aside you are correct!! Additionally, someone that is not familiar with a semi-auto can learn real fast on a revolver. BTW, agree with you on your point why to have one too!


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

When they start making more revolvers in 9mm I'll buy one.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

If you shoot poorly one handed... practice more. 

Not sure if switching to a revolver is the answer to this dilemma.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I shoot almost equally well with either hand, and with both hands with either hand being dominant.
Whether semi-auto or revolver, my performance is exactly the same.

How have I accomplished this miracle?
With practice, practice, practice. At this point, about 60-years'-worth.

It has nothing at all to do with the weapon I choose, as long as I have practiced using it.
And, while we're at it, it also has nothing to do with the ammunition I choose to use, because accurate bullet placement trumps ballistics, every time.

In my own experience, learning to shoot a revolver accurately and quickly is much more difficult than learning to shoot almost any semi-auto pistol with equal speed and accuracy. (I say "almost," because all TDA pistols, and some DAO pistols, are pretty difficult to shoot well. Trigger control is the key to quick, accurate shooting.)


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I shoot almost equally well with either hand, and with both hands with either hand being dominant.
> Whether semi-auto or revolver, my performance is exactly the same.
> 
> How have I accomplished this miracle?
> ...


I'll second that! Nothing against the revolver though, God knows I've got a few. It's that long heavy trigger pull for each shot that takes getting used to. The mechanics of a double action revolver also contributes to this. The function of rotating the cylinder adds weight to the trigger pull. I've smoothed out a lot of mine by polishing the friction bearing surfaces such as the rebound slide and spring tunnel along with the hand and channel it rides in along with all the pivot points without changing any of the spring weights. Which could lead to light primer strikes. It did make a big difference, but could never achieve the same results of a good semi auto. With a semi auto there are not as many mechanical operations to contend with as the trigger is being pulled. Just the nature of the beasts.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

If I can't hold it well enough to make it work, I can't pull the trigger on my revolver.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I agree that a good revolver in skilled hands is a formidable and reliable weapon. If I am forced to use my "weak" hand (I am ambidextrous) because of an injury, I would rather not have to worry about reloading the gun until my 14th or 16th shot has been fired. Reloading a revolver requires dexterity with both hands more so than dropping a magazine and inserting another. My auto can also be loaded while it has a round in the pipe that is ready to fire. With a revolver, the cylinder is most efficiently reloaded when all of the live rounds have been fired. I'll stick with my G19. YMMV

GW


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

> *Self Defense: You will die without a revolver*





bg18566 said:


> Take stock of the firearms you have. Is there at least one revolver? Semi-Autos are great firearms. But what if you are sick,Ill, Impaired? What if you had a broken arm on your strong side? Or any other physical condition that forced you to shoot weak hand? What condition are you in when awoke at 3 AM? A limp wristed semi is a single shot fire arm. A loaded revolver is ready to go almost forever, springs are at rest, ready set go. What say you?


I practice weak-handed, primarily weak-handed-one-handed; reloads, too. Most of my Glocks will fire and cycle reliably with a loose one-finger grip, so I'm not too worried about limp-wristing problems. Actually, I was just thinking...



> *Self Defense: You will die without a semi-auto pistol!*


Take stock of the firearms you have. Is there at least one semi-auto pistol? Revolvers are great firearms. But what if you are sick,Ill, Impaired? What if you had a broken arm on your strong side? Or any other physical condition that forced you to shoot weak hand; is your weak hand strong enough to pull a heavy double-action revolver trigger all the way back, while still holding it steady enough to hit the target? Could you reload your revolver one-handed? What condition was your revolver and ammo in when you awoke at 3 AM? A single loose-crimped bullet sliding forward under recoil, or a primer backing out is all it takes to securely jam a revolver cylinder. A loaded semi-auto pistol is ready to go with a new mag of fresh ammo in just seconds. What happens when you face-off against an entire biker/inner-city gang with only your revolver at hand? What say you?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:

Parody is a wonderfully apt form of humor, particularly in this case.

Irony and sarcasm are also helpful, but much less polite.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

What if is great but can often drive one nuts pondering the if's......


----------



## bg18566 (Apr 24, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I shoot almost equally well with either hand, and with both hands with either hand being dominant.
> Whether semi-auto or revolver, my performance is exactly the same.
> 
> How have I accomplished this miracle?
> ...


I guess you missed the point. You are impaired. You can't run the semi-auto do to your physical condition.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

bg18566 said:


> I guess you missed the point. You are impaired. You can't run the semi-auto do to your physical condition.


...And you can't spell.
It isn't "do" in this case, but "due."

*Truth:*
If you practice the various operations, there is nothing that you can't do with a semi-auto.
I can draw and present with my "wrong" hand.
I can shoot pretty accurately, and quickly, with either hand.
I can rack a slide with one hand (and my belt, or some clothing).
And I even know how to reload one-handed! (And not slowly, either.)

All it takes is practice.

And, by the way, *GW* and *DJ Niner* have already noted that it is damnably difficult to reload a revolver with only one hand. Autos are easier.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

bg18566 said:


> *Self Defense: You die without a revolver. What say you?*


Ironic that most, if not all, police and sheriff departments used to have their officers carry revolvers and now most, if not all carry semi automatics...... Just saying..........


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

bg18566 said:


> Take stock of the firearms you have. Is there at least one revolver? Semi-Autos are great firearms. But what if you are sick,Ill, Impaired? What if you had a broken arm on your strong side? Or any other physical condition that forced you to shoot weak hand? What condition are you in when awoke at 3 AM? A limp wristed semi is a single shot fire arm. A loaded revolver is ready to go almost forever, springs are at rest, ready set go. What say you?


Absolutely correct when applied to your own ability, some prefer the term "comfort level ".

You know , if any, how an impairment is affecting yourself, if a revolver is your choice, go for it.

Btw, there were many good points made in the posts above. Do you agree on the points made ? I was impressed.

Thank you , :smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Me no like revolvers. Sorry :smt082


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

You'll die without a *sword.*

Ambi
No reloading
Built in safety - just keep blade off target

While others jam or misfire, a sword just keeps going and going...

And the most critical advantage:

They never expected a blade......

Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya......


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

You are impaired, shooting off hand -- a revolver is a (nominally) 6 shot pistol - you're done. You're impaired how do you reload?
I'm impaired, shooting off hand -- my auto of choice is a 19 (18+1) shot pistol - I've got you covered for 2 reloads....without a reload.

The faulty premise in your argument is that shooting off hand puts you at a disadvantage - true if you don't practice shooting off hand - but then again it won't matter WHAT you are shooting off hand if you haven't practiced shooting off hand......


----------



## schoolie (Dec 17, 2015)

What is the most popular revolver? I like the Smith & Wesson but they are pretty pricey. What are the rest of you using.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

S+W, Ruger, Charter Arms, Taurus. In terms of preference, same order.


----------



## just for fun (Dec 31, 2006)

One of you hit the nail on the head with your statement about comfort level. Started out in the mid 60's with a revolver, and over the years have carried autos.Now in my early 70's I'm back to my old and TRUSTED revolvers. Still own autos, just don't carry them.


----------



## bg18566 (Apr 24, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And you can't spell.
> It isn't "do" in this case, but "due."
> 
> *Truth:*
> ...


Read the post again great one. There is an error in grammar, but there are no spelling errors.


----------



## bg18566 (Apr 24, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And you can't spell.
> It isn't "do" in this case, but "due."
> 
> *Truth:*
> ...


Get it right. There is an error in grammar. There were no spelling errors. Thank goodness we have an expert on all things, one such as yourself to guide us.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

English 101, anyody? Hehehehe:mrgreen:


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

bg18566 said:


> Get it right. There is an error in grammar. There were no spelling errors. Thank goodness we have an expert on all things, one such as yourself to guide us.


If you meant to say due, then 'do' is a spelling error.

If you meant to say do, then you spelled correctly but used the wrong word - grammar.

If you need a Dew because you're just tired, you're due to do a Dew dude.

Don't cha luv engrish. (rhetorical statement therefore no question mark)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

bg18566 said:


> ...Thank goodness we have an expert on all things, one such as yourself to guide us.


...And speaking of misunderstanding, you might check back and note that I was writing only about myself, my own "comfort level," and my own practical ability.
Although I disagree with you, probably completely, your choice is your choice.
Just don't try to tell other people what they _should_ do, based solely upon your own preferences.

Oh, yeah... And don't go too far in your discussion of English grammar and spelling. I have a Black Belt in English grammar and spelling, and I can break apart stacked subordinate clauses with only one swift, strong blow.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

A revolver does have it's place, as many simply cannot manipulate a semi-auto pistol for whatever reason, more specificaly it's slide. Or, have the fortitude to train sufficiently with a semi-auto even if they could manipulate it's slide. I prefer semi-auto's and don't own a revolver however.

According to an analysis of Five Years of Armed Encounters (With Data Tables) from 1997 to 2001 in 482 incidents(didn't search any harder for anything more current.)

Overall, shots were fired by the defender in 72% of incidents. The average and median number of shots fired was 2.

Reloading was required in only 3 incidents. One of those involved killing an escaped lion with a .32 caliber revolver, which was eventually successful after 13 shots.

Handguns were used in 78% of incidents while long guns were used in 13%; in the balance the type of firearm was not reported. The most common size of handgun was the .35 caliber family (.38, .357, 9mm) at 61%, with most .38s apparently being of the 5 shot variety. Mouseguns (.380s and below) were at 23%, and .40 caliber and up at 15%.

Multiple conspirators were involved in 36% of the incidents. However, there were no apparent cases of getaway drivers or lookouts acting as reinforcements for the criminal actor(s) once shooting starts. At the sound of gunfire, immediate flight was the most common response for drivers and lookouts.

The most common responses of criminals upon being shot were to flee immediately or expire. With few exceptions, criminals ceased their advances immediately upon being shot...........

Analysis of Five Years of Armed Encounters (With Data Tables)


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

CW said:


> You'll die without a *sword.*
> 
> Ambi
> No reloading
> ...


Much quieter, too. Target is usually noisier than the weapon (once the weapon interacts with the target, anyway).


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

denner said:


> (snip)
> 
> Reloading was required in only 3 incidents. One of those involved killing an escaped lion with a .32 caliber revolver, which was eventually successful after 13 shots.
> 
> (snip)


Big brass ones. Clank like two anchors banging together when he walks.

Guy should never have to buy his own beer in a bar, ever again.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

joepeat said:


> When they start making more revolvers in 9mm I'll buy one.


Charter Arms 9 mm Pitbull Rimless Revolver(moon clips not needed)
They also have a .40 revovler
79920 9 mm Pitbull Rimless Revolver | Charter Arms


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Amen, Steve, while I'm a revolver man, and don't care for 1911's. I still respect your knowledge and opinions every time I see them.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

Yet another "what if" thread. :watching: Oh yeah, nice weather we're having.


----------

